# Cyp Flavum



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

here are another pics from this year, as I had to less time to post when in flower. 

I missed to take pic from my biggest plant but here from soem others 













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

from Nr 3 I made a clone this year for a friend


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet flowers.


----------

